# Giant Asian Mantis setup help please!



## Samzo (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi there, I'm new to mantids but have had experience with other creatures. Anyway, I'm looking to buy and asian mantis and keeping it in an aquarium. What I need to know is, do I need a heat mat, thermometre etc and lighting? Anything you can say about making my set up will be greatly apreciated!

Looking at other pictures of mantids setups, i'm amazed at how good they are...


----------



## ibanez_freak (Jun 24, 2005)

hi,

I don't know if what I had was the same, it was known as a giant asian mantis (hierodula) but I find they need a bit of room since they get pretty big. But a small plastic tank is all that is needed. I kept one a while back in a large fishtank but had troubles keeping humidity up since all the humidity escaped but I might have just been unlucky.

No heat mat is needed. only for fairly exotic species I use a heat mat (flower mantis etc). Unless your room is particularily cold. And I wouldn't use lighting since my my brothers one was near a light and almost died! Thermometers are handy but arent really needed since they're normally kept at room temperature.

Cheers, I.F.

p.s. sorry for giving my life story. :lol:


----------



## Peekaboo (Jun 24, 2005)

Hiya,

I don't have any experience with this mantid, but generally this mantid does well at room temperature (73-86 degrees). You can use an under the tank heater or a simple lamp for heat. If you use a lamp, remember to focus it on one end of the enclosure, so that a heat gradient is established and the mantid can chose how warm it wants to be.

One of the most important factors for all mantids is humidity and ventilation. Ventilation is important because it helps prevent fungus and bacteria from breeding. Use a screen top for the enclosure. Also, mist daily with a spray bottle. Try to keep the humidity at around 60%. Also, remember not to over mist either. Too much or too little humidity can cripple a mantid during a molt.

Also, since this is a large mantis, make sure that it has plenty of vertical room to molt. You don't want the mantid to press up against anything while it is still soft from a molt.

As far as what to put inside the enclosure ... I like to use coconut fiber as a subrate. It retains and disperses moisture well. For climbing apparatuses, you can use twigs and small branches, but be certain that that plant hasn't been treated with pesticides. I like to use grape vine, since it is easy to cut, and has all kinds of bends and kinks in it. You can also use the fake plants and branches sold for reptile cages. Remember to keep something leafy, whether it be a real plant or a fake, inside the enclosure. Mantids like places to hide.

I hope this was enough information to give you a good start.


----------



## dino (Jun 24, 2005)

Mantids like places to hide. ( Peekaboo )

Not necciseraly true. Unless there is a femlae in the container or other mantids that are willing to eat him/her


----------



## Samzo (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks alot for all the help, excellent responce!


----------



## Rick (Jun 24, 2005)

Average room temperature is fine. Lighting is not important however I keep mine under flouresent lights in order to see them better. Nymphs seem to thrive better with full light though. Here is a pic of one of my setups.


----------



## Samzo (Jun 24, 2005)

Nice, I think I got all I need now.

Last thing though, do you raise humidity by spraying water into the cage?


----------



## Rick (Jun 24, 2005)

As you can see in my pic I put about an inch deep layer of moist sphagnum moss in the bottom and mist once a day.


----------



## Samzo (Jun 25, 2005)

Ok great, thanks alot :lol:


----------



## herpbreakout (Jun 30, 2005)

i heard there are any more importation of mantids in the united states is it true??


----------



## dino (Jul 8, 2005)

not sure if that is true but it is worth reaserching around.


----------

